# Macbook Pro won't recognize projector



## CYiWON (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, 

Odd problem. I went to connect my Macbook Pro to an Epson project this morning in class and it wouldn't recognize. The reason I say this is odd is because I've been using this combo since september without any issues.

My computer is up-to-date with updates and I've tried a different projector as well. So, it's something to do with the comp. Now, i'm using a mini DVI to VGA adapter that has worked flawlessly up until this morning. 

Some interesting things: When connecting the dongle the screens flickers on my mac like usualy, however, now the screen doesn't change resolutions like it used to, just flickers blue then goes to normal screen. Tried gathering screens and detect screens and nothing happens, changed resolution and nothing happens. 

I'm at a loss at the moment, any help would be great.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Are you sure the epson is set to display where your plugged in? Like input 1, input 2, computer, etc.


----------



## CYiWON (Feb 10, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Are you sure the epson is set to display where your plugged in? Like input 1, input 2, computer, etc.


Yep, made sure. The Epson also has an auto sequence to detect displays. It says no signal.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Have you tried restarting your Mac?


----------



## CYiWON (Feb 10, 2009)

SINC said:


> Have you tried restarting your Mac?


Yep, rebooting, shutting down, hooking up the the projector is different sequences. I'm pretty frustrated right now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Found this on another forum:

1 - turn off both the projector and the Macbook Pro
2 - connect them with the appropriate cables
3 - turn on the projector
4 - turn on the Macbook Pro
5 - If the Macbook Pro did not recognize the projector, go into System Preferences > Displays and click the button for "Detect Displays"
6 - configure your resolution, mirroring, etc.

The other possibility is the adapter has failed.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

My MBP has recently started doing this. I need to reboot it for it to recognize the projector. This happens almost every time with all four of the projects I use regularly.

This is a sudden occurrence. It didn't happen two months ago. 

I can't recall if it only started happening when I upgraded to Lion, but something tells me it was acting up before then as well.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

The most common issue I've noticed is that when using full screen apps, plugging in to a projector with auto-source detection is iffy.

Often it's as simple as plugging in before toggling to fullscreen. I see it all the time with people plugging in keynote presentations.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you have some other peripheral attached? Perhaps a USB thumb drive or maybe a bluetooth device? You can try working without these and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Where I work we have had several mini-DisplayPort and mini-DVI adaptors fail due to excessive tortioning / twisting such that, even though things look okay, some of the connections have broken. While the mini-DP adaptors seem to be all-or-nothing the mini-DVI adaptors have some ability to transmit signals when partially broken. Seems to depend mostly on cable length and how picky the LCD projector is.

If possible, change the VGA cable running to the projector (assuming it's not buried in a wall or some such) and see if all the pins are still there on the cable connector. Sometimes they just break off or bend if used too enthusiastically 

The fact that your computer is at least trying to send a signal out (screen fading to blue and back) is a good sign that the computer itself is likely working just fine; at least it sees that something has been plugged in and it tries to do what it should.


----------

